# Laparoscopy and hysteroscopy



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi ladies

Just wandered if anyone had experience of this? I've been suffering with spotting usually starting within a week of ovulation ever since we started ttc 1.5 years ago. Was hoping it was a luteal phase defect but after trying clomid, Lubion (progesterone injections) and cyclogest the dreaded spotting has started again today. The private scanning place we go has suggested a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy to check for endometriosis etc.

Does anyone have experience of this? Do you know the cost privately? Also the nhs wait time? 

X x


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello,

I've just had a hysteroscopy, lap and dye done privately on Saturday. I was originally referred for it on 12.3.15 on the NHS and told there was a 4 - 5 month waiting list. Luckily I was able to have it done through Bupa and once the ball was rolling with that it was 10 days to the operation! If you are able to then going private is much quicker! I was lucky as I have Bupa through work.

Herts x


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Herts, do you think it was worthwhile getting it done?


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

I think it depends where you live regarding nhs. I am in Manchester and I have just had my hystoeroscopy last week.  My waiting time was 6 weeks from the point of referal.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I did hysteroscopy through serum clinic Greece (1500 euro and no waiting list as such, I did mine within a week of contacting them) and they also do implantation cuts and sort out any uterus issues at same time, lap I had 20 + years ago so can't advise current prices


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Had both of those (1 as an emergency op). When I was referred to NHS consultant they actually wanted to schedule me in for a lap only month later (nearly fell off my chair). Really comes down to postcodes (don't we all know it).

Whereas BUPA were (IMHO) typically useless as most insurance companies are - the moment you say 'fertility' it is game over and they use it to wiggle out of doing anything like the snidey little worms they are. Apparently they're there to make sure you can get to work, not to actually help with medical conditions. As my condition doesn't stop me working, they don't cover it. That was their explanation to me. 

Had a hysteroscopy at ARGC, £1500.


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks ladies, hopefully the wait isnt too bad then.  I have been advised to get a lap and a hysteroscopy, do you know if you can have these done at the same time? (dont fancy being put to sleep twice and waiting for 2 seperate procedures!).


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Brown - are you under any fertility clinic currently? And/or elegible for nhs fertility treatment?

My clinic shares doctors who work for nhs so I was able to have both laproscropy & hysteroscopy done together under NHS due to suspected fibroids and previously diagnosed endo.

My combined op was last year and wait time about 4-6 weeks. Most hospitals/clinics will do it as combined to minimise need for return to surgery. Having had both procedures separately too I have to say combined was better as only 1 lot of recovery time. (Though hysto on its own for me didn't leave me sore at all. Took 2 days off work just to allow myself to catch up on sleep as woozy afterwards. Only needed occasional paracetamol.)

Hope you get it sorted quickly. I too had spotting - for 5/6 days prior to AF every month - and combination of procedures definitely made a difference to that.


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Fififi, we are going to the open evening at Nottingham Care tomorrow night, so far we just use a private scanning place that have been very helpful and have done our follicle tracking, prescribed clomid, cyclogest and generally given advice (ex senior midwives) along with a few appointments at BMI Meriden.  But we havent taken the plunge yet with a fertility clinic as my gp put me off last time I mentioned it saying as we have got pregnant before it will happen, nearly 6 months down the line since that comment and no bfp !

i am definitely interested to do both together and get them out the way.  Private scanning place suspect endometriosis although i do not have heavy periods, although sometimes it is painful like it should be heavy but not much comes out!  Was the procedures helpful to you?  Did they help you get your bfp?

Thanks

xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Brown

Nottingham Care have links with a private hospital and one of the consultants there offers private gynae treatments and investigations at the private hospital - there was a price list on the notice board by the coffee machine.  If you are interested in private treatment it's worth speaking to them at the open evening but obviously if you can get them on the NHS it would save you a lot.

Good Luck

Dory
xxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Brown - prior to this cycle I had repeat hysteroscopy and am sure that helped improve conditions for implantation. (Though had lots of other bits in mix this time round.)

I'm with Nurture, Nottingham & they're now based off jn 25 on M1 so very near Care. I cannot praise them highly enough and the fact all their doctors also work at QMC meant that where a gynacological issue was suspected (endo/polyps) treatment such as my laparoscopy & hysteroscopy were carried out there by the same consultant I was seeing at Nurture.
Would recommend you visit them and see what you think. If you're eligible for NHS fertility funding that can be organised with them too.

As they're a research clinic they carry out lots of studies and trials so I was always confident that if there was a potential issue I stood a good chance they could suggest/do something to help combat it. If you want to ask any more about Nurture send me PM as happy to help.


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Dory - I'll look out for the price list this evening!


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Fififi, I'll have a look at them too.

How do you go about getting nhs funding?  we have no children even with previous partners and we are 30 and 33, i think we may be eligible but if we are at the mercy of the gp (whos plan of action is wait and eventually you will conceive) i worry we will never get a referral!


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds like you will be entitled to funding however it is expected that you've been TTC for 2 years before an application can be made. This 2 years is down to fact that is deemed as a "normal" amount of time for most people. Fertility treatment isn't easy and whilst for some it works first time the majority of people will be having treatment and taking range of meds that mess with your body for a number of years. Doctors don't want to put people under the stress (physically & emotionally) of an assisted cycle unless definite need.
In your case it sounds like you may have polyps which could be causing spotting mid cycle or it is equally possible that a hormone imbalance is the cause. Despite me having quite severe endo this was never linked with the early spotting I got before AF.
I would suggest you speak to your GP about issues you're having with spotting still. (I'm assuming it was from gp referral you had clomid etc.) They should be able to refer you to gynaecology who can then decide and talk to you about options like a hysteroscopy or laproscropy. You may well find that if it is something like polyps then removing them via a 40 min hystoroscopy may well be all you need to provide a perfect baby hotel.

If you find referrals are taking too long then it could well be worth paying the £150 for private consultation to get a consultants opinion and quite often past the first step on the ladder much quicker. Even after private consultation you can then press for your treatment to be done on NHS.

Hope you find some answers soon - or, even better get that miracle you've been waiting for naturally in next few months


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks fififi, I had a colposcopy in 2013 to remove cin2 cells. After numerous different gynaecologists taking a look via speculum this March I was referred to colposcopy again they said I have scar tissue from the cin2 removal and they treated it with silver nitrate. But I'm not convinced this explains the bleeding as I only spot during luteal phase or occasionally after sex. Also I have a short cervix so if we do get pregnant will need to watch that.
GPs not the best but I will try her again I think ultimately a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy will let them have a good look and rule out any issues.

This month I have done cyclogest 400mg at night and have found a big improvement. Last month my body didn't seem to absorb the Lubion progesterone injections. I don't think we will be pregnant this month as I have no symptoms during 2ww but feel we have made some progress.

I notice you are pregnant, congratulations!! Thanks for all your help!! All my friends sneeze and get pregnant, so I have nobody who understands all this!


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Having been in similar position - though needed cone biopsy to remove large chunk of cervix following ciniii and numerous coloscopies. The fertility consultants I've seen have never said that would be reason for the 5 days of spotting prior to AF so agree that that's unlikely to be cause for you either.
I've huge amount of scar tissue and cervix bleeds very easily. Good news is that despite all this I have managed to get pg & with careful monitoring will hopefully get a baby after "normal" 9 months. Due to cervical complications I had fortnightly cervical scans when got pg with my DD 7 years ago & this time I'm again being monitored in case need cervical stitch. Adds extra worry to the getting past stage 1 goal posts but having managed full term pregnancy once before know it is definitely possible despite lack of cervix & scarring.

Consultants have also said to me that my endo shouldn't affect any pregnancy. It's just made it harder for me to get pg.

Definitely pester your GP again and get referred to gynae. A revamp of your interior, even if it's good news and no endo to be removed, can only be of benefit for creating best possible baby hotel.

Thanks for congrats. It's taken us over 6 years & lot of sadness with losses to get here but am trying hard to stay positive and believe that this time it will prove to be our happy ending.

You're still pretty young, but at that horrible age where friends & colleagues just popping babies out which makes it so hard. When I got referred to fertility clinic I was 33 and it was horrid as each month I'd be hoping, hoping and then AF would show. But within hours of getting yet another knock back they'd always be a text or someone announcing their news which left me feeling totally sh1t and pretty useless as a woman. Doesn't matter what others say the pain you're going through is so hard and not one you can just turn off. You'll get lots of support on here & perhaps once you find a clinic you might be able to get to know others at same clinic near you to meet up with. I found it great help to meet people every now & again who understood how I was feeling to chat and moan in person.

Having been TTC for best part of 13 years on/off Ive rather a lot of experience and often wonder if would be sensible to retrain as fertility consultant and actually put this knowledge to use! So, if you do want to moan, chat or ask anything you're very welcome to send me a PM anytime.

Glad the cyclogest is helping and don't write any month off too quickly. On all occasions I've got Bfp ive been certain it had failed and was just doing test to confirm before telling the clinic. This time I didn't even bother testing on my test date as was that lacking in any symptoms!

Take care of you and be confident that you will be a mummy someday


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Fififi, think i spoke too soon as I have had a small amount of red blood this morning , although the cyclogest has definitely improved things.  Not sure now whether the dosage should be increased or not.

GP has now referred me to fertility specialist at Centre of Reproductive Medecine int Coventry, apparently will get an app in 4-8 weeks so hoping i will finally have someone to co-ordinate everything for us instead of me constantly trying to 'wing' my way through.

Our last loss was January and within days of it, 4 friends announced they were pregnant.  Its a horrible thing to deal with!

Im very excited for you and your pregnancy  

xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

If it's not this month then hopefully won't be long. Glad you've got referral. Is that the fertility clinic at Coventry hospital? (If so several leading names there who hot on research into implantation failure. Plus quite forward thinking in terms of immunes etc.)

Keep me posted as to how you get on & if you want to chat/moan etc you know where I am. (Older now but still remember pain of early 30s baby boom)

Thanks for being pleased for me. I've scan tomorrow to see if need cervical stitch or not. Hoping all good with me & baby as feeling pretty nervous tonight. Need to build up my courage but sadly what happened in past has big impact even when in happy place.)


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll be interested to follow your progress especially as they have told me i have a short cervix and may need a stitch myself  .

Yes it is based at cov hospital where prof quenby works so hopefully we will be in the right place now!  Really hope so cos we have spent so much on private docs, tests etc maybe £5k since the last loss already we need a breakthrough!

I feel like i've almost cracked it but maybe need to up my dosage but the clinic that prescribed the cyclogest think 400mg is high enough already!  Will see what Cov think, hope the appointment comes quick.

I have everything crossed for you today for your scan, i guess either way you are being monitored closely which is only a good thing.  Im sure this is your time and everything will be perfect  

Thank you so much for your help!  xx


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Brown,

After my initial appointment (Dec '14) things seemed to have moved very quickly for us, obviously being able to get the lap/dye & hysteroscopy done privately helped speed things along but I've been surprised at the speed!

With regards to procedures (if you do go for it) in the course of my operation they did the hysteroscopy, dye test, discovered stage 3 endometriosis in various places (all of which was zapped), removed an endometrioma from an ovary, removed an ovarian cyst, carried out ovarian drilling and had to correct something to do with a protective layer that was left over from a childhood surgery! All that in a little over an hour!

I hope things move quickly for you too!

Herts x


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

That was a productive procedure!! I was kind of hoping if they agree to put me out I could get laparoscopy, hysteroscopy, any treatment required as a result, the dye through the tubes and a killer cells biopsy all in one go!! As I get so nervous of these procedures! Do you think this helped you to get your bfp?

Spoke to private fertility consultant today and he thinks 2 cyclogest a day as progesterone dips every 12 hours? So assuming this cycle is unsuccessful that's what we will try next month although Itll be challenging to fit 12 hourly pessaries around work!!

X x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Brown - I was on 2 cyclogest a day and the nurse said do one first thing and one before bed - it's not exactly 12 hours apart but it's manageable (due to lying down for 30 mins after) and will still be effective xxx


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Dory! Going to try this next cycle, were you on 200mg or 400mg? 

X x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Brown - most common cyclogest dose following IVf is as Dory & consultant says 2 x 400 a day. I used to do my morning one around 6:15 (half hour before getting up) then evening one at 7pm. Twelve hours apart is ideal but since you need to lie down for 20 mins after that was closest I could get. My clinic said my times were fine.
You're definitely in good hands at Coventry and hopefully it won't be too long a wait until you get seen.


Thank you for finger crossing. Baby was fine. Cervix quite bit shorter than they'd have liked but they want to wait until measure it at 16 weeks to see what it looks like then. So back in 2 weeks. Reassured they are monitoring me but wish cervix had brought better news today!


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

I was wandering today if they would send you for the stitch, that sounds good being monitored are you being told to rest or anything? It must be hard to relax at moment?! I did quite a bit of research when they said my cervix was short, have you heard about this Dr Nick wales? I'm sure you probably my have?? 

Well Monday (7dpo) my progesterone was 146, then I got results today for yesterday after the short bleed and its still 129 so hopefully that's a good sign.

Ive never done so much research as I have lately! I've printed off everything from cov crm website today at work!! 

Xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

It's amazing how quickly you become fertility researcher! Definitely helps to have knowledge before appointments ready to ask if would be an option for yourself.
Glad your progesterone levels staying steady. My sister due to MC history & endo but no other fertility problems was put on 1 cyclogest daily when had her successful Bfp. Think it depends on individual & how well absorbs progesterone.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi brown - I was on 2 x 400 a day I did one half an hour before getting up - around 6am - 6.15am then the other when I went to watch tv in bed - around 9-9.30pm.  Those timings were ok'ed by the nurse xxx


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks both, I think my periods on it's way which means another month of disappointment, I'll test in the morning and I guess it'll be negative so I'll stop cyclogest until next time.

Don't think I can do clomid next month as I have cysts caused by 2 months of clomid so with my Pcos no guarantee I'll ovulate, it's all so frustrating. 

Sorry for the depressing post!

X


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

A month or two off is probably for best longer term - though there's still chance you might not need more anyway  

Hugs


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks dory, one way or another I think I need these procedures to put my mind at rest!! X x


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks fififi, the dreaded brown stuffs setting in so that's normally bad news for me   x x


----------

